

48% of Google+ users haven't posted yet - zeratul
http://datamining.typepad.com/data_mining/2011/08/visualization-of-google-plus-graph.html

======
dajmeister
Haven't posted publicly at least.

~~~
ktsmith
This is exactly right and the title should really say that.

------
AppSec
Of the "48%" (since there are some questions about the number), I wonder how
many are cross posting to Facebook.

------
j_col
I'm one of them. Won't bite until it allows me to import my Twitter feed.

~~~
dajmeister
did you want the contacts from your twitter feed? or just to feed your posts
from twitter to g+.

If its just the contacts you wanted you can go here:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/settings/connectedaccounts?tab=X...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/settings/connectedaccounts?tab=X8)
and connect your twitter account. (I am pretty sure this will drive the
'suggested people' page on google+)

~~~
zeratul
I also found this comparison of cross-posting tools:

[http://techplugged.com/2011/07/29/link-and-post-google-
plus-...](http://techplugged.com/2011/07/29/link-and-post-google-plus-twitter-
and-facebook-together/)

------
yanw
_More Than Two-Thirds of Google+ Activity Is Private_ :
[http://allthingsd.com/20110721/more-than-two-thirds-of-
googl...](http://allthingsd.com/20110721/more-than-two-thirds-of-google-
activity-is-private/)

It's designed mainly for private sharing hence the circles.

~~~
zeratul
If that's the case then 52% public posts is a lot, right?

